
Facebook Confirms It Has Banned Rapper Lil B for ‘Hate Speech’ - paulpauper
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zm3dew/facebook-confirms-it-has-banned-rapper-lil-b-for-hate-speech?utm_sourc
======
labster
He should move to Twitter. You can plausibly threaten to destroy an entire
country on their platform, but still not be banned for threatening violence.

~~~
alehul
Twitter evaluates newsworthiness as a factor in banning accounts, and given
Trump's presidency, his tweets are certainly too newsworthy to erase.

I find it exponentially more frightening, actually, to consider the notion
that world leaders could be silenced to an extent by the decisions of a
company.

------
alehul
From the article linked within, where 'Lil B' sent Vice News the posts that
led to his ban:

> In a phone interview, Facebook spokesperson Ruchika Budhraja defended the
> company's decision. "I think if you were to change 'white' to something
> else, like 'black people are the problem, they're so violent'—if you just
> took a step back and replaced it with anything else, those are the type of
> things that our hate speech policies are intended to capture and they apply
> equally to all races," Budhraja said. "They are race-neutral."

